# The Formula BMW Series?



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone here participate in the Formula BMW series or know someone who does? I'm thinking about doing it myself but it is a bit pricy considering its 60,000 euros w/ VAT for the car with all the standard stuff w/o the HANS device and the entrance to the series for 1 season is $20,000 but if you win you get a $40,000 prize and you get to drive an F1 car!


----------



## Will ZCPM3 (Feb 11, 2005)

you might wanna read these over:

http://www.formulabmwusa.com/pdfs/regulations05.pdf


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh also, I just found out, buying a car isn't nessasary, but you do have to buy your own HANS device and helmet


----------

